# Re seed advice



## Farmer680 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi i am wanting to sow a paddock that already has rye grass and white clover but if gets very wet in winter what grass would some one recommend i could sow in with the other grass thats already there


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

When you say paddock, I am assuming you mean a heavily grazed smaller grass area....just a few acres.

Endophyte friendly fescue.....but if it is a paddock for just pleasure horses or other stock and if you are not going to have brood mares on it, I highly recommend Ky 31 fescue...it is tough as they come.....the step child of grazing grasses. And with it being closely grazed, the endophyte fungus in this grass will be very low and a basic non-factor. If it grows up just clip it off when if first starts to form a seed head and all will be well.

Regards, Mike


----------

